# 100 Favorites: # 12



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Hector Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique
Charles Munch, Boston Symphony Orchestra (RCA)*










Berlioz is such a magnificent composer, and this is such a magnificent work. I could have easily chosen several other recordings. I love both of Colin Davis' Philips recordings. Leonard Bernstein's recording with the NYPO was my introduction to this work, and I still treasure that LP. I think Roger Norrington's HIP performance with the London Classical Players is revelatory, one of the very best.

Then why Munch? When I want to hear the _Symphonie fantastique_, this is the recording that I reach for most often. Even though I can imagine _different_ performances, I can't imagine a _better_ one. It's as simple as that.


----------

